# Need office help



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I am looking for somebody to help at Escambia Electric Motor. Part time from 8-12 ishM-F. Primary duties would be shipping and receiving, answering the phone, typing invoices, and tagging in tools.

Thanks

Sky


----------

